# D&RGW Small C-21 (Bachmann 2-8-0)



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

I have been highly impressed with the high level and skill shown on MLS. I have liked the size and proportions of 3ft gauge locomotives. Here is the start of my 'go' at doing my own consolidation. 

I have done the usual suspects, moving headlamp, moving dome, moving cab and shortening the pilot. 


I have ground the counter weights to a C-21 style. The cab roof has had the profile changed. The baker valve gear is going to be replaced with C-21 valve gear. The sand dome is going to be replaced with a larger one. 



















The tender is scratch-built from acrylic and wooden frame, using the original trucks. This will be laminated with styrene .











Many thanks to Rod Hayward, for his suggestions and ideas on his C-21 excellent conversion.
Thanks to Kevin Strong for his great inspiration on his great models, particularly the C-20 article came in useful.
Thanks to Jack Thompson for his pictures of his own C-20 and C-21, for info on his own brilliant modifications. 
Thanks to talented users on MLS for their tips and showing off their creations. 


Comments and suggestions welcome!
Alec


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Alec, 

I have been planning on building a C-21 from a Connie for a while, but other train projects and work are getting in the way. But over Christmas I did get a BBT drive installed in a Connie.

It is looking real nice, how did you cut the acrylic? 

Alan


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking mighty good! 

I'm thinking you might want to consider changing out the axle gear while you gots it apart (if it still has the original cheese one)


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Alec, 

Mik make a great point. Don't bother with the Bachmann axel gear, it will break (heaps of info on this subject on MLS). Replace it with a NWSL axle gear, or replace the entire gear box and motor with the Barry's Big Trains replacement, like I did. 

Alan


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and advice 
how did you cut the acrylic? - I used the saw disc attachment on my Dremel, then sanded and then scraped it to the line. 
I'm thinking you might want to consider changing out the axle gear while you gots it apart - I will probably change it in the future, the problem is that I live in the UK, so sourcing could be a problem. 

Alec.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

hi, 

Nice work Alec it is coming along well. 

I also live in the UK, and you can get bits from the USA quite well, either from Barry or NWSL. 

It may require a phone call (get Skype on your computer and the calls will be cheaper for you), approx delivery across the pond is 11 days or so. 


Re NWSL see DomBelgium's post inthe ' Begineers' section re NWSL


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is the latest progress, I am adding the piping and handrails. I have made a start on the cab roof hatch. The pilot truck has been shortened. I will be looking into getting a replacement gear.










Thanks for looking

Alec.


----------

